# Accidentally saved over document in Word



## NeedHelp06 (Apr 12, 2006)

My sister was typing a paper in Word (the Office XP version) and accidentally saved over her original document because she forgot to change the file name. Is there a way to recover the original version? Thanks!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

unlikely. Sorry.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

You could try "undo" under the edit option.......maybe it will take you back?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The undo history is cleared out once the file is closed. I am assuming that the sister has closed (thus saving) the document.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

How about system restore.......would that return the document to the original state?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

System restore only affects program files and not saved documents.

Rollin


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Search for free software to undo the saveover.......just by googling " recovering document saved over" I found this software thats free to try. There might be more out there if you just look for them?

http://www.gold-software.com/download9316.html


----------

